
The U.S.S.R. Fell–and the World Fell Asleep - fosco
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-u-s-s-r-felland-the-world-fell-asleep-1481930888
======
fosco
Author[Garry Kasparov [0] was the Russian Chess Grandmaster

makes this article even more impressive. My Mother in law escaped Hungary
while under communism and moved back in 1990, their house was about 50 steps
from a fenced russian military base, and they were still leaving while they
moved back. I do not think the gravity of the words "we opened our windows and
they were gone" really sets in unless someone lived through it.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garry_Kasparov](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garry_Kasparov)

